# Avon Vs. Breckenridge



## JMSH (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone have any thoughts about the pros-cons of a summer trip to either Breckenridge or Avon?


----------



## grupp (Oct 24, 2006)

Are there any particular resorts you are considering? 

Gary


----------



## Dave*H (Oct 24, 2006)

Both locations are very nice.  I would base your decision on what sorts of activities you had in mind.  So what were you planning to do?


----------



## king1 (Oct 24, 2006)

We spend at least four weeks every summer in Vail or Breck, with side trips to other close towns like Avon.  For our tastes, Avon would be a distant third choice.  If you can trade into the Sandstone Creek Club or Wren in Vail, or Valdoro Lodge in Breck, I think you'd be much happier than Avon.  If there is something you want to do in Avon, it is just a short drive over there.  
One tip about the Wren: make sure your unit number has a "0" for a middle digit.  At Sandstone Creek the even numbered units have the best view.  Valdoro would be my "numero uno" choice!!


----------



## Topeka Tom (Oct 24, 2006)

*A Consideration*

A few years ago, I had trouble with the altitude in Breck.  Our condo was right next to a ski lift, and the altitude posted was 9200 feet.  I was awakened most nights by shortness of breath.

We vacation regularly in West Vail, where the altitude is about 7850 feet.  I've never had a problem there.  Avon would be a few hundred feet lower, still.  

For young families with kids, I doubt it would be a factor.  I was in my early 60's at the time, and I regret the problem because we liked Breck a lot.


----------



## JMSH (Oct 24, 2006)

We are looking at staying at the Marriott Mtn Valley in Breck and Falcon Pt.in Avon. We contenplate doing hiking, white water rafting and bike riding.


----------



## Dave*H (Oct 24, 2006)

Hiking - Not sure I could give either location the nod over the other.

Rafting - Avon is more convenient to Colorado River rafting and probably a little closer to Brown's Canyon on the Arkansas.  Brown's Canyon is typically more exciting which may or may not be to your liking.

Biking - I'd give the nod to Breckenridge.  Summit County has a very nice network of bike paths plus if you get too tired to make it back, you are never far away from a Summit Stage bus stop.  The Eagle County bike path is an out an back where you mostly climb one way and coast the other depending on which direction you head first.


----------



## grupp (Oct 25, 2006)

JMSH said:
			
		

> We are looking at staying at the Marriott Mtn Valley in Breck and Falcon Pt.in Avon. We contenplate doing hiking, white water rafting and bike riding.



I think both resorts are OK, although have never stayed at the Marriott. However, the Marriott largest units are 1br, so depending on how many you have it could make a difference. 

Given the choice of Avon or Breck in the summer, I would probably go with Breckenridge. Also, nothing against Mtn Valley, but you may want to try to get into the Grand Timber Lodge. We stayed there last summer over the 4th of July week and it was great. We went on several hikes in the area and had a very good time. 

We also went rafting, and as Dave_H states Avon would most likely be more convenient than Breck. 

Gary


----------



## fgauer (Oct 25, 2006)

*If you have a car - it's not going to matter*

...and it's during the summer so driving will not be a problem.

Stay in Breck. A lot more to do at night within walking distance. If you want to head over into Vail/Beaver Creek/Avon area - it's a short drive away.

For biking - the Breck area is a solid choice. You can start from Breck or Frisco and head up to Copper Mountain - that is a GREAT bike trail...

...no matter where you decide to stay however, either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## JMSH (Oct 25, 2006)

grupp: We have the chance now to book the Grand Timber Lodge but I had thought that the location of this place was a little out of town and that the Marriott would be more in town and hence a better location to stay. Is this not the case or does it not really matter? There is just 3 of us going.


----------



## grupp (Oct 25, 2006)

You are right, the Marriott will be an easier walk to downtown. However, Grand Timber has a shuttle that makes it easy to get downtown, and the walk is not too bad. 

Having never stayed at the Marriott, I can't comment on their accommodations. We have stayed at Grand Timber twice and it is very nice and a great place to stay while in Breckenridge.  

Gary

P.S. I have stayed at Falcon Point in Avon numerous times, but all in the winter. It is a nice resort with an extremely friendly and helpful staff. It would be very good spot as a base for various activities, but think Breck offers more to do than Avon. Although, I have heard Avon has a very good fireworks display on the 4th of July. You will most likely have great time whichever you decide to take.


----------



## jjking42 (Oct 25, 2006)

JMSH said:
			
		

> We are looking at staying at the Marriott Mtn Valley in Breck and Falcon Pt.in Avon. We contemplate doing hiking, white water rafting and bike riding.



you can rent a bike in Frisco and have them take you up to the pass and then ride down. That's better than renting in brek because from frisco to brek you are going back up hill. Some places in brek will rent and drop and pick you up in Frisco.


----------



## Lerose (Oct 26, 2006)

I have stayed at the Marriott MVL in Breckenridge during the winter.  We stayed in a studio.  The unit was old and cramped but the location was perfect.  It was a very short walk to downtown or the ski lifts.  We drove to Grand Timber Lodge just to see what it was like.  The resort is newer and I would imagine that the units are nicer but the location is not as convienient.  It's a much longer walk to town and if we stayed there, we would probably drive or take a bus to get to town rather than walk.

Linda


----------



## derb (Oct 27, 2006)

The Marriott in Breck is not the nicest I have seen.  Falcon has some nice reviews.  While Breck is nicer town, I will not sleep above 7500 feet (my home is 11 feet above sea level)  I believe they claim that one in four flatlanders will experience altitude sickness and the two thousand feet difference between Breck and vail/avon makes the choice for me easy.


----------



## labguides (Oct 28, 2006)

We like Grand Timber in Breck. Good location, easy walk to "town". Breck is full of great restaurants.


----------

